# IronMagResearch Sildenafil Logger Needed



## chez (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello All

I need one good logger to research IMR Sildenafil!

This is 50mg/ml 60ml bottle.

Logger must reside in the USA.

Please hit me up ITT and let me know why it should be you!

Thanks

Chez


----------



## losieloos (Oct 17, 2014)

It should be me because my penis isn't working right. If you pick me I'll post before and after pics.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 17, 2014)

yup i NEED THIS!  ever since that damn hematologist made me drop my trt, my penis has said it must be winter, cause all i see is a turtle kneck and the wife thinks im cheating haha, cant have sex if all u gots is a turtle neck...and no want for the vag....

please oh please allow me to get my rocks off so i can get this penis out of his shell...


----------

